# Jordan and Syria



## cathyv (Dec 30, 2006)

Our 20 year old daughter will be a student in Jordan for 5 months and in Syria for two months.  We are trying to figure out the best way to keep in touch via phone.  She will have her computer, but not necessarily a wifi connection.  Has anyone used penny talk?  Other suggestions?
Thank you much.  It might be a long 7 months for this mom!


----------



## pranas (Jan 1, 2007)

Try Skype.com.  I have been using it for several years and really like it.  A good friend uses it with dial-up and it works fine for her also.


----------



## cathyv (Jan 1, 2007)

I will try that.  Glad it works on dial up!
Thank you for the advice.
cathyv


----------

